# Thoughts on GSP with yellow tail damsel??



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

I have a juvi, GSP in a 68 gallon with some live and dead rock. He is the only fish in the tank, but I'm thinking about adding 1 or 2 yellow tail damsels. I hear some people have success. Any thoughts on this from someone on this forum. My salinity is 1.021

I really don't want to see a fish be killed, but I'm also feeling my little GSP is pretty lost in such a big tank. I'm wanting to add something.

Gwen


----------



## madyotto (Mar 24, 2012)

GwenInNM said:


> I have a juvi, GSP in a 68 gallon with some live and dead rock. He is the only fish in the tank, but I'm thinking about adding 1 or 2 yellow tail damsels. I hear some people have success. Any thoughts on this from someone on this forum. My salinity is 1.021
> 
> I really don't want to see a fish be killed, but I'm also feeling my little GSP is pretty lost in such a big tank. I'm wanting to add something.
> 
> Gwen


i have 2 gsp at young juvi stage for the time being they are in fresh water as they would be born in the wild i plan on adding salt as they grow up to mimic they natural habitats

i have them with 2 kribensis cichlids and a black ghost knife and so far so good they get on fine and will all withstand close to brackish water
however i can not tell you about the yellow tail damsels
just thought ya might like some ideas thats all


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Sorry, your out of my realm there. Puffers eat other fish as I know it, so once he's big enough to catch the Damsel, I'd think he would eat em. But, then again, the Yellow Tails are pretty fierce themselves.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Sorry, your out of my realm there. Puffers eat other fish as I know it, so once he's big enough to catch the Damsel, I'd think he would eat em. But, then again, the Yellow Tails are pretty fierce themselves.


Just to update you. My GSP was caught "eating" one of the new damsels, and it was definately a weaker one from the others. I was so sad and grossed out. The poor thing was still alive with half its upper body gone. I quickly netted it out, and cut his head off. Ugh! He is showing no interest in the others and they don't seem afraid of him. We'll see what happens overnight 

Gwen


----------



## Ogre44 (Nov 5, 2011)

OK, have now lost any desire for a GSP.
Ate him in chunks?
I'm sorry you experienced that.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Ogre44 said:


> OK, have now lost any desire for a GSP.
> Ate him in chunks?
> I'm sorry you experienced that.


 Not a pretty sight to witness.
:shock:


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Not a pretty sight to witness.
> :shock:


Yeah, it was pretty sad, I was shocked how quickly I took action, and got a sharp knife and quickly cut his head off. He was clearly suffering,and could not have survived.

Just to update you - no new deaths. . whew! I'm really wondering if there wasn't something wrong with that fish,because I noticed more often than not he was by himself, and when I fed them, he didn't eat. Not that that made it "right" that my GSP started munching him :twisted:

Gwen


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

I think its a damsel thing. Always seems like they bully and single one out of the group
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

evanlundberg4 said:


> I think its a damsel thing. Always seems like they bully and single one out of the group
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Reefing Maddness was right, hum, not sure about these fish. Just noticed that one is completely bullying the other, to where the fins are shredded. Have no were to put the poor guy, but I guess before long I'll be down to one damsel, and I won't get more.

I'm kind of addicted to the coral thing now, and don't plan on adding any fish right now anyways. 

Gwen


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah even my green chromis that are supposed to be fairly peaceful started chasing each other. The big one picks on the little one. I moved him to my quarantine tank indefinitely LOL going to see if the other gets bigger maybe he'll be able to stand up for himself. I hear you on the corals. I've been picking up small frags periodically. Just got one of those candy cane lps frags like you have actually. Good luck with those little buggers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

evanlundberg4 said:


> Yeah even my green chromis that are supposed to be fairly peaceful started chasing each other. The big one picks on the little one. I moved him to my quarantine tank indefinitely LOL going to see if the other gets bigger maybe he'll be able to stand up for himself. I hear you on the corals. I've been picking up small frags periodically. Just got one of those candy cane lps frags like you have actually. Good luck with those little buggers.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I brought the poor guy to my LFS where I had just returned anyways from buying another piece of coral ;-) I begged him to take the poor thing, with his dorsal fin all torn up :-( because I had no where to put him. They took him and put him by himself, and they'll give him a chance to heal up. I couldn't believe how mean that other was to him. The GSP, who is suppose to be the bad one, wasn't even interested in picking on him.

Here's a pic of the new coral. I never remember to ask what I'm getting 
Probably spend to much at $25, impulsive buy!


----------



## evanlundberg4 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's good they took him back though. Eh it's a decent price for it...looks like some type of giant polyp type thing I think. The frags at my LFS are expensive too but they also grow most of their own in store.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Button Polyps.


----------

